# How much hydrogen peroxide?



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

I know people sometimes put hydrogen peroxide in their tank to give out oxygen when the power goes out....

just wondereing how much should you put in per gallon?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

wtf i never heard of this are you sure its safe


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

syd said:


> wtf i never heard of this are you sure its safe
> [snapback]830534[/snapback]​


lol i think so at small doses

thats why im posting to make sure


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> lol i think so at small doses
> 
> thats why im posting to make sure
> 
> ...


Haven't heard of doing it...Makes sense on some level....It's just supersaturated water...But check with one of the tank experts.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

never heard of it, i wouldnt do it


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

this might help you out a little.

http://www.aquaticrealm.com/index.php?pg=a...s_view&id=10015


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I would rather get a battery powered air pump...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

''You may also want to utilise this oxygen donor when you are placing the fish in holding bags, transporting them to a friend's house in a container, *or even during a power shortage etc. *''

see i knew i wasnt crazy ... sooo i guess 1 mL per gallon for oxygen.. 55 mL for my tank which is 11 tablespoons... and then it just decomposes into oxygen and water.... but i guess i would do a water change when the power comes back on or whatever

thanks for the article mandy&gal!!

BTW... my tank is fine now.... i wanted the info just for referance


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

doesnt hydrogen peroxide bleach stuff?


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I think it was used to dye hair blonde back in the day. but like anything if it is used in a correct and controlled way it can be very helpful to the hobby. Im sure melafix isnt a very healthy thing to just dump in your fish tank without a care, but they give direction on how to use it properly.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

all i noe is that sh*t burns and fizzles when i had to use it for gaushes in my body. lol


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> I know people sometimes put hydrogen peroxide in their tank to give out oxygen when the power goes out....


I would be careful if you use hydrogen peroxide. It's can cause harm to the water parameters if you use it incorrectly.



DonH Sep 24 2004 said:


> You can use hydrogen peroxide to disinfect, but I wouldn't use it with fish in the tank. It's been used to provide extra oxygen to the tank and also to deactivate certain chemical treatments like potassium permanganate but if you don't know how to use it or how much to use, it can easily drop your pH through the floor.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

can't it hurt the fish like it does humans? or does it delute itself enough???


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

firepisser8104 said:


> can't it hurt the fish like it does humans? or does it delute itself enough???
> [snapback]836692[/snapback]​


Hurt? If you use to much of it the end result could be disastrous.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Wouldn't chance it with a scaleless fish as a P. It is corrosive and the dosage will leave you with very little room for error. As Filo said a battery operated air pump would be the way to go with the least expense imo.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i ordered a batt air pump


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya or you could go mid evil and get surface adgitation by stirring the water


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> ya or you could go mid evil and get surface adgitation by stirring the water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i was planning to do if the power went out before i got the airpump









i was gonna take my old squeeze gravel vac and pump water over all my media until the power came back on


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

That's what I did during the big August 2003 blackout....Every hour I'd go and stirr up the tank with my gravel cleaner, siphon it into bucket, and replace it with some fresh tap water....At that time of year, I didn't need to worry about a tempurature drop...A friend of mine lost most of his fish (ciclids) because he expected the power to come back on at anytime...It didn't and he's a lot wiser now for it.

A battery backup air pump is a great idea but it's like buying flashlight or candles for your house. You never think you'll need them until a black out happens to you.

I'm getting one next payday....They seemed to have come down in price a bit.


----------

